# would you give me an example of car insurance you pay



## mum of three (Sep 29, 2008)

hi 
would anyone like to give me any examples of car insurance you pay  please 
thanks mum of three


----------



## juma (Oct 3, 2008)

mum of three said:


> hi
> would anyone like to give me any examples of car insurance you pay  please
> thanks mum of three


Hello,
Car insurance in Canada is generally tied to your postal-code then it goes to your age and gender. Be prepared to be $100s more if you live in the city vs. suburbs.
Also if you are new to Canada, the question of 'have you had insurance in Canada before' really derives the price. Your first year will be tough and you have to pay but generally speaking it will come down significantly. For example, I used to pay around $4500 per year for a single car. Now with my wife and two cars we pay around $2000 for full cover.
I hope this helps.


----------



## chefmeister (Sep 7, 2008)

mum of three said:


> hi
> would anyone like to give me any examples of car insurance you pay  please
> thanks mum of three


Hi, I am living in Alberta and I pay $65.00 a month for a 2007 Dodge Magnum

Steve


----------



## Alminka (Jul 11, 2008)

*Car insurance in Ontario*

Hi!
I drive in Ontario a 2003 SUV with 89k km on it and pay $165/month or $1,980/year

I’ve just one year of canadian driving experience and recently received G2 license. Next year I'll get myself a G license and insurance will go down to $110/mo - as it recently did for a friend of mine. General principle: the longer you have driven in Canada – clean driving that is – the cheaper your insurance premium gets. Another general principle – if you combine car policy with life and home/rent insurance, overall cost gets smaller, sounds paradox but it's true

By the way, there is quite a sizable difference between different insurance companies AND between where you sign the contract. I think in general insurance offered by banks is more expensive, so better to go for insurance companies per se, and the bigger the better – e.g. state farm or allstate. As for location - here is my example: I live in Ottawa where everything is more expensive. At first, I tried to get a quote from a bank and got $3,576/year as for a newcomer with no canadian driving experience. But then I happened to buy my car in Toronto – there are more dealers there, so cars are cheaper – and got insurance also in Toronto, and it cost me cheaper, too. Saved myself $1,600 per year 

also, check my old message about Getting driver's license and auto insurance in Canada – just click on my nick to view all previous posts (not so many of them there)


----------



## mum of three (Sep 29, 2008)

*thank you*

hi 
thank you very much this has helped alot


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

hi just returned this summmer after a recce of ontario and being sad and having no life only joking i made a Q/A sheet for my friends on living in ontario and the only things that seem to be more expensive where car insurance and there poll tax or what ever you want to call it .car insurance we found was about three times what we would pay here in the uk.(i think it as something to do with canadian can' t drive)my experiance of driving in ontario is good. and on the highway its everyman for them selves or at least thats what it looks like (love the 401)so i think that why its so dear where theres blame and all that.


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

mum of three said:


> hi
> would anyone like to give me any examples of car insurance you pay  please
> thanks mum of three


Hi, I live in British Columbia. I pay $85.00 per month for an 06 Ford Focus with 60,000 km. I have been driving for 20 years with no accidents so I can also get 'roadstar' which gives you more off.


----------

